# New Arrival - Langel Diver



## Comit (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi guys,

I wanted to enlarge my (modest) collection with a vintage diver, and after surfing the web for some time I found this watch from Langel. Of course I did some research prior to buying the watch, but strangely enough I was not able to find any information... :huh: The only reference I could find was on this forum, were a few members own a Langel watch. The funny thing is that none of these watches are similar, and mine is no exception!

So that's the reason why I am posting on this particular forum, and how I arrived here. As a watch enthusiast I follow some Dutch watch forums on a daily basis, but I'm not an active poster, I'm more the "watch and learn" type of guy. 

The modest collection I mentioned in my intro consists of a Breitling Chronomat Evolution, Omega Speedy Prof (cal. 861), Sinn 903 (Lemania 1873), Seiko Bullhead, vintage Girard-Perregaux, and some other vintage stuff... And now I'm happy to add this Langel diver to the collection, which is dated 1969:







If anyone has any info on this watch, or regarding Langel in general, please let me know!

grtz, Comit.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Thats nice, lets see the rest of the collection


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Congratulations on your win - I say that even though you outbid me in winning it :lol:

There are two members here who own Langels, and as far as I know that is the sum membership of the Langel owners Club, so you should see Mutley & Flashharry along sometime soon. I so wanted to join that exclusive club, but it wasn't to be 

That one looks to be in very nice condition. It will be interesting to see your pictures when it arrives.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome to The Watch Forum Comit :rltb:

An interesting watch...a nice looking case and dial combinationâ€¦and those 'cuffs' each side of the strap are something different too. 

It won't be long before the other two pipe in I'm sure. You are certainly a member of a very exclusive club now 

Regards, Stuart

PS - don't be afraid to join in...as Mike say's it would be great to see others from your collection.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

:rltb: Welcome ,love the watch dont like the strap though


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Toshi said:


> I say that even though you outbid me in winning it :lol:


What happened to no more watches Rich :lol:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

michaelh said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > I say that even though you outbid me in winning it :lol:
> ...


Surely you can't expect me to hold to that when there's a Langel available, can you? :tongue2:


----------



## Mothman (Oct 11, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. Loving the Langel :thumbsup:

Rich


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice find of a rare watch, I was starting to think we had a couple of members that had made their own to form some kind of elite club


----------



## Comit (Mar 22, 2007)

Toshi said:


> Congratulations on your win - I say that even though you outbid me in winning it :lol:
> 
> There are two members here who own Langels, and as far as I know that is the sum membership of the Langel owners Club, so you should see Mutley & Flashharry along sometime soon. I so wanted to join that exclusive club, but it wasn't to be
> 
> ...


The bidding process was quite a bizarre happening actually... About 3 hours prior to the ending I started bidding, but my maximum bid was always overruled by someone else. At a certain time I even made a bid of Â£ 147, but that was not enough. I didn't want to go any further at that stage, so I let it be... Then, when I checked the auction about 10 minutes before the ending, suddenly I was the highest bidder... with a bid of Â£ 62!  Apparently someone had accidentally introduced a maximum bid of Â£ 436 instead of 43, but luckily for him he had informed the seller to withdraw his bid...

To the rest of you, thanks for the warm welcome! As I know everybody loves pictures, I'll post some (not to show of):

This was the engagement gift I got from my girlfriend (now my wife), a Breitling Chronomat Evolution:





The first mechanical watch I bought was this Sinn 903, which is quite special with the Lemania 1873 movement:





Next in row was the Omega Speedmaster Professional, with caliber 861:



I don't have any original pics from my other watches, but some day I'll find the time to take some...

That's it for now, as soon as I receive my Seiko Bullhead, and of course the Langel, I will post some more pics! Enjoy for now!

Comit.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

I love the Chronomat Evolution, very nice. Is Sinn some kind of replica house ?


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi Comit & welcome to the "Langel owners club" err I mean The Watch Forum :rltb:

A great catch you got there, I know there was at least one other member who had his eye on that (bad luck Rich :cry2: )

Sorry I can't tell you much more about them than what has already been posted, that is only the 4th Langel I've seen and no 2 were the same :huh:



PhilM said:


> Nice find of a rare watch, I was starting to think we had a couple of members that had made their own to form some kind of elite club


Not that elite - anyone can join, as long as you've got a Langel :lol:

& of course I couldn't let a thread about Langels go by without posting a gratuitous a pic of mine (sorry Rich)










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## Comit (Mar 22, 2007)

mutley said:


> Hi Comit & welcome to the "Langel owners club" err I mean The Watch Forum :rltb:


Thanks Andrew, it's an honour and a privilege to join such a select group of watch owners. imp:



I must say I am very much intriged by Langel, and I'm dying to find out more about this watchmaker. I'm afraid though there's nothing more to find out as you and I already did quite some research... But hope keeps us alive!

C.


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Toshi said:


> michaelh said:
> 
> 
> > Toshi said:
> ...


I suppose not but what would the 710 say?


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Comit said:


>


That's beautiful. 

Welcome to the forum Comit - I won't hold the Langel against you :lol:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

michaelh said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > michaelh said:
> ...


She'd say 'ooh another one for _me_ to wear' :lol:

You still having issues Rich?


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

minkle said:


> michaelh said:
> 
> 
> > Toshi said:
> ...


No, she's still very happy with "ultra rare Swiss" Astina she pinched off me, and since most of my watches are now at the bank, I can sleep easy knowing I won't wake up to her wearing one of them :lol:


----------



## allaction (Jan 15, 2008)

Welocome to :rltb: . Lovely collection of watches you have there.

Russ


----------



## Comit (Mar 22, 2007)

Filterlab said:


> I love the Chronomat Evolution, very nice. Is Sinn some kind of replica house ?


Sinn is certainly not a replica house, but actually a highly respected (and costly) German watchmaker, particularly famous for its diving watches (made of U-Boat steel).

Why does the Sinn 903 look like a Breitling Navitimer then? Well, in the late seventies Breitling was going to some very though times, and they sold the rights on the Navitimer dial lay-out to some companies, including Sinn. So, Sinn is definitely not copying the Navitimer, its producing its own Navitimer! For some more information on this watch I can refer to the very interesting article that was written by Hans Mennink, a respected Dutch watch lover and collector:

Article on Sinn 903 with Lemania 1873 movement

Hope this clears things out! 

C.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Comit said:


> Filterlab said:
> 
> 
> > I love the Chronomat Evolution, very nice. Is Sinn some kind of replica house ?
> ...


Yes, very much thanks. I'd never heard of Sinn before joining here.

Cheers!


----------



## Comit (Mar 22, 2007)

*To all members of the Langel-owners club:*

I posted the request on a Dutch watch forum whether someone knew about Langel, and I received the following information from Henrik, the moderator:

_The watch is from Gaston J. Langel from Biel (Switzerland), a company established in 1947. Since 1951 is has been registered under Langel Watch Co. SA. In 1973 they had an advertisement stating that they are specialised in waterproof ultra flat watches with and without date. As from 1968 the company is registered as Vialux-Langel Watch Co. SA, with Langel as the brand name._

Based on this information I did some quick research, and apparently the company has gone bankrupt end 2004â€¦ 

Of course, this doesn't explain why there seem to be sooo little watches available, or just one watch of every model. Nevertheless, some very interesting information!

C.


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Welcome to the Langel Owners club, that's only the forth Langel I have ever seen and they are all different.

Here is mine


----------



## Comit (Mar 22, 2007)

That's a mighty fine watch you have there Neal! :drool:

Looks identical to mine, except for the bezel and the hands if I'm not mistaking. I especially like the silver bezel on yours, gives it a contemporary look!

C.


----------

